# 10s Countdown with audio logo embedded - could use comments!



## Artifex 28 (Sep 29, 2011)

Greetings, people of V.I. Control!

This would be my first posting on this part of the forum and bit ...afraid how this might go. :oops: 

I am supposed to find a place for internship before next summer, so I thought I could start promoting myself as a viable candinate once in a while. :D 

Listening this should not take too much of your time, the clip is less than 20 seconds total. It has a description below it.

http://soundcloud.com/artifex28/countdown-entry-for-audiodraft


----------

